# New Yarn Shop in DeLand Florida...



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Its called Fabrications...opened June 13th..I hope to visit real soon..You can check them out on Facebook...or on line...have a good day...


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

good name. Go there for 'fabrications', go home and fabricate LOL


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Wish it was closer to where I live!


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to know. My cousins live there maybe I can visit them and the shop. Candace


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh wow! Thank you for the heads up. I will take a trip up there. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice to hear of a new shop opening. Usually you hear of them closing. Too far for me to go but I hope you have a great time checking it out.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

You ladies in that area are lucky to have a new LYS. I wish them luck!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Might be an option for me. We are going to my husband's military reunion in September and it is in Orlando this time. Anyone else associated with the Blackhorse?


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for this information! I will definitely check this out.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

My closest LYS is 1 hour away and I rarely make it there :-( This new shop would be farther so unless I'm in the DeLand area this isn't on my bucket list.

I do hope everyone close enough will take advantage of having this new shop nearby. I for one LOVE to fondle yarn and inevitably buy some.

I wish the owners much good luck and many profitable sales.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Will be checking this out...thank you! In the meantime, I would like to say there is a very nice LYS named Knit! in Longwood, also in Central Florida. The shop is not large but the owner/proprietor could not be more lovely or accommodating. She offered suggestions and also offered to order some items she did not have on hand.


----------

